# Teichmuscheln im Gartenteich erfolgreich halten



## Zwiebelstern (27. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe mit Teichmuscheln bzw. habe generell Fragen dazu, speziell an Teichbesitzer, die seit Jahren erfolgreich Teichmuscheln halten. 

Ich selbst habe einen sehr naturnahen Gartenteich (grob überschlagen 5000 bis 7000 l), mit reichlich Pflanzen und ganz ohne künstliche Filtertechnik etc. 

In den Teich habe ich drei Teichmuscheln gesetzt, aus folgenden zwei Gründen: Einmal sollen sie als Kinderstube für die Bitterlinge dienen und andererseits finde ich sind die Tiere eine sehr interessante Bereicherung für den Teich. Sie dienen nicht, wie oft beworben, als "Filter" oder zur Algenbekämpfung.

Allgemein heißt es, dass die __ Muscheln in einem natürlichen Teich (ohne Filteranlage) genug Nahrung finden. So wurde es mir auch beim Kauf auf Nachfrage versichert. In der Zoohandlung würde man sie auch nur wenig füttern müssen... z.B. mit etwas Fischfutter oder Kondensmilch.

Allerdings kommen bei mir etwas Zweifel auf bzw. anders gesagt mache ich mir etwas Sorgen, ob die Muscheln bei mir im Teich wirklich genug Nahrung bekommen, denn das Wasser ist immer ziemlich klar, also nie wirklich grünlich verfärbt oder so. Wenn ich eine Wasserprobe mit einem Trinkglas nehme und gegen Licht halte, dann ist kein Farbstich erkennbar. Nur bei genauem Betrachten findet man einige kleine Schwebstoffe, wie z.B. wenige Millimeter große Fadenalgen bzw. Fragmente davon. 

Reicht das als Nahrung aus? Oder überleben die Teichmuscheln nur in Wasser, das wirklich trüb/ grünlich ist. Erfahrungsberichte oder Bilder von Teichen, in denen Muscheln erfolgreich leben, würden mir hier sehr weiterhelfen. Also hat wer hier Muscheln im Teich und kann mir vom Teich oder Wasser mal Bilder oder Berichte zukommen lassen?

Oft liest man, dass die Muscheln gerade Schwebealgen aus dem Wasser filtern, also die Algen, die das Teichwasser in eine grüne Suppe verwandeln können. In meinem Teich kam es bisher in den letzten drei Jahren nie zu so einer grünen Suppe. Wenn es zur Algenblüte kam, dann immer nur mit Fadenalgen. 

Was sind die Gründe dafür, dass ich z.B. immer nur Fadenalgen habe, aber nie nennenswerte Mengen an Schwebealgen?

Die folgenden Bilder zeigen Ausschnitte meines Teiches. Auf den Bildern ist teilweise eine Fadenalgenblüte erkennbar, da ich aufgrund der anhaltenden Trockenheit leider etwas nitrathaltiges Brunnenwasser einfüllen musste. In Zukunft wird das aber unterbleiben (eine Wasser-Alternative ist bereits gefunden).

Ich würde mich über Kommentare freuen, ob in diesem Gewässer prinzipiell Muscheln leben können.

      

Das folgende Bild zeigt eine der Muscheln, wie sie sich in den Untergrund (Sand, Teicherde oder feiner Kies) eingegraben und aufgestellt hat. Der Boden ist überzogen mit einer leichten Algenschicht, in der die Muschel jetzt langsam "zuwächst". Ist das gut oder behindern die Algen eher den Frischwasserzufluss?


----------



## jolantha (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebe Foris,
hat denn keiner ne Ahnung ??? Also --- ich nicht, würde mich aber auch interessieren, da ich ebenfalls mit
__ Muscheln liebäugele . Sinnvoll oder nicht ??


----------



## Buddelfink (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor 3 Monaten 4 __ Muscheln von einem Bekannten übernommen. Am Anfang hatte ich Bedenken, dass es nicht funktionieren könnte, da ich kein Bodensubstrat in den Teich eingebracht habe. Meine Pflanzen sind komplett in Mörtelkübeln in einem Lehm Sand Gemisch. Darin hatte ich dann die Teichmuscheln gelegt. Nachdem die Koi + Teichmuscheln den Sand als Spielparadies entdeckt haben, habe ich alles mit großen Kieseln abgedeckt. Die Teichmuscheln habe ich dann einfach auf die Ufermatte in den Flachwasserbereich gelegt und abgewartet. Am nächsten Tag waren alle Teichmuscheln weg und liegen jetzt in ca. 70cm Tiefe auf der Ufermatte. Um die Teichmuscheln herum ist alles voll mit Fadenalgen - sie wirken so ein bisschen wie Staubsauger. Sie sind auf jeden Fall gewachsen und es scheint ihnen gut zu gehen.

In einem naturnahen Teich sollten Sie immer genug zu Fressen finden können - auch mit hoher UVC Bestrahlung.

Sinnvoll? Zur Teichfilterung mit Fischen sicherlich vernachlässigbar - optisch auf jeden Fall interessant. 

VG,
Robert


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2019)

Robert, 
UVC habe ich weggeschmissen, halte ich nichts von. Zerstört ja alles, was dran vorbeikommt. 
Fische gibt es bei mir auch keine mehr, also reiner Naturteich, Wildbewuchs, __ Frösche , __ Kröten , __ Libellen ,Mückenlarven usw. 
Wasser bis zum Grund klar. Könnten doch wohl auch __ Muscheln überleben.


----------



## Zwiebelstern (29. Juli 2019)

@Buddelfink: Danke für deine Antwort: Wie schaut bei dir das Wasser aus? Ist das dann auch einigermaßen klar, bzw. ist dein Teichwasser/ Fadenalgenaufkommen ungefähr mit meinem Teich auf den Bildern vergleichbar?

Noch mehr würde mich der Teich deines Bekannten interessieren. Dort leben ja anscheinend __ Muscheln schon seit längerem erfolgreich.


----------



## Buddelfink (30. Juli 2019)

Mein Teich ist klar bis zum Bodenablauf.Ich habe einen minimalen  Schwebeteilchenanteil. Der Teich von meinem Bekannten hatte ein Bodensubstrat aus Sand und Kies und war je nach Wetterlage klar. Bei Deinem Teich sollte es funktionieren. Solange die __ Muscheln nicht auf der blanken Folie leben müssen, finden diese ein passendes Plätzchen von allein.


----------



## samorai (30. Juli 2019)

Auch wenn jetzt alles gut aussieht wird es der Winter zeigen ob die __ Muscheln fähig sind im Teich zu überleben.
Bei Jo mit 2m Teichtiefe eventuell.

Flacher und ohne Substrat bzw ohne "warme" Mulm Schicht, sehr bedenklich.


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Bei Jo mit 2m Teichtiefe eventuell.


Ron, 
2 m schaffe ich nicht ganz, die tiefste Stelle hat ca. 1,50 m. Im Fischladen sagten sie auf meine Nachfrage, 1m Tiefe würde reichen . 
Ich bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich welche kaufe


----------



## Buddelfink (31. Juli 2019)

Bei mir kommen Sie im Winter in einen Eimer mit Sand (mit Netz abgedeckt) auf 70 cm Tiefe. Lt. Fachliteratur ausreichend.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2019)

Hi,

2m Tiefe brauchen __ Muscheln net unbedingt

es reichen 50-60cm durchaus aus - sie dürfen halt nicht im Eis einfrieren, bzw. es muß bei Eisgang auch noch ausreichend Wasser zur Sauerstoff-Nahrungsversorgung flüssig bleiben

bei mir hat sich eine der eingenen Teichmuschelnachkommen in nur 20cm Wassertiefe hochgearbeitet und harrt da auch schon seit 2 Wintern aus, der Rest lungert in 70cm - 120cm Tiefe rum und ist nur beim teichentleeren auszumachen

MfG Frank


----------



## Beat (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo an alle

unser teich ist nun seit pfingsten 2019 mit 150 teichmuscheln besetzt.
wir haben nur grobes kies im teich, und klares wasser.
um die __ muscheln gibt es zum teil ansammlungen von algen, ist aber nicht
übermässig.

   

unser teich ist 1,70 m tief darum die schlechten bilder....ich werde noch besser erstellen

am anfang war ich sehr skeptisch, was das überleben im kies und der ernährung angeht, kann aber heute nur von guten
erfahrungen schreiben.
unsere muscheln sind ein blickfang für alle besucher sie bewegen sich selbst im teich je nach temperatur und nahrungsangebot
einmal sind sie oben 35-50 cm dann wieder unten auf 1-1.70 m und das geht blitz schnell.
aktuell haben wir temperaturdifferenzen von 15-20° über nacht.

Grüsse aus der schweiz
Beat


----------



## Zwiebelstern (1. Aug. 2019)

@Beat: Danke für deine Antwort und die Bilder. Das klingt ja sehr vielversprechend. Dein Wasser ist wirklich sehr klar bzw. dein Teichgrund auch ziemlich arm an Mulm etc... besonders wenn man es mit meinem Teich vergleicht. Wenn es bei dir so gut funktioniert, dann sollte es denke ich bei mir auch klappen. 

@Knoblauchkröte: Darf ich fragen, wie dein Teich, Teichgrund bzw. das Wasser im Bezug auf die __ Muscheln ausschaut? Du bist bisher der einzige von denen hier in der Diskussion, der länger, also über mehrere Jahre, Muscheln hält... sogar mit Nachwuchs. Daher muss es ihnen bei dir wohl gut gehen und dein Teich würde mich interessieren.

Ich frage deshalb so genau nach, da ich vor wenigen Jahren, als mein Teich noch jünger war, schon einen Versuch mit Muscheln gemacht habe. Die Tiere überlebten damals nur für einige Monate. Ich vermute, dass der Teich einfach nur zu jung war, bzw. die Muscheln waren vermutlich auch etwas angeschlagen (sie waren schon recht groß und stammten von einem online Händler... großer Fehler... mache ich nie wieder). Nach einigen Monaten lagen dann nur noch die Schalen im Teich. Eine Muschel starb leider recht schnell... sie war zur tiefsten Stelle des Teiches gewandert (1.4 m), die recht steile Wände hat. Irgendwann trieben dann die Weichteile der Muschel an der Wasseroberfläche. Ganz komisch das Ganze. Vielleicht hat sie da unten zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommen oder so.

Ich hoffe, dass es dieses Mal klappt. Ich finde die Tiere gerade im Zusammenhang mit Bitterlingen so interessant. Die Fische kommen aus den hintersten Löchern, um um die Muschel zu tanzen etc. Die Tiere werden richtig aktiv, verfärben sich herrlich bzw. bilden Legeröhren aus. Einfach ein schönes Naturschauspiel.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2019)

Hi,

bis auf die 12qm2 Tiefenzone und die Steilteilabfälle der Stufen ist die Folie mit 14t ungewaschenem Waschkies aus der nächstgelegenen Kiesgrube zwischen 5 - 10cm Dicke abgedeckt. Das Wasser ist ungefiltert und der Teich sehr stark bewachsen. Im Sommer bekommt das Wasser ne leicht grünbraune Färbung wegen Schwebealgen und Unmengen von Planktontierchen. Aus den ursprünglich10 __ Muscheln die vor ca. 10 Jahren in den damals vergrößerten Teich kamen waren vor 2 Jahren, bei der letzten Großreinigung nach Koiabgabe 16 geworden (+ 4 Leichen die ich beim Kies hochschaufeln gefunden hatte). Als Wirte für die Glochidien hatten meine damaligen __ Döbel gedient. Die Muschellarven von Malermuschel, __ Schwanenmuschel, Flußperlmuschel ect. können sich je nach Art nur in bestimmten Fischarten entwickeln

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Aug. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die Muschellarven von Malermuschel, __ Schwanenmuschel, Flußperlmuschel ect. können sich je nach Art nur in bestimmten Fischarten entwickeln


Haben wir die mit der Begleitfischart im Lexikon ?
*Schwanenmuschel* habe ich gefunden mit __ Barsch und __ Döbel.....Musst du jetzt nicht wenigstens einen Döbel im Teich behalten?


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> .Musst du jetzt nicht wenigstens einen __ Döbel im Teich behalten?


Totto, soviel ich weiß, ist unsere normale __ Teichmuschel mit dem __ Bitterling zufrieden .


----------



## Zwiebelstern (2. Aug. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bis auf die 12qm2 Tiefenzone und die Steilteilabfälle der Stufen ist die Folie mit 14t ungewaschenem Waschkies aus der nächstgelegenen Kiesgrube zwischen 5 - 10cm Dicke abgedeckt. Das Wasser ist ungefiltert und der Teich sehr stark bewachsen. Im Sommer bekommt das Wasser ne leicht grünbraune Färbung wegen Schwebealgen und Unmengen von Planktontierchen. Aus den ursprünglich10 __ Muscheln die vor ca. 10 Jahren in den damals vergrößerten Teich kamen waren vor 2 Jahren, bei der letzten Großreinigung nach Koiabgabe 16 geworden (+ 4 Leichen die ich beim Kies hochschaufeln gefunden hatte). Als Wirte für die Glochidien hatten meine damaligen __ Döbel gedient. Die Muschellarven von Malermuschel, __ Schwanenmuschel, Flußperlmuschel ect. können sich je nach Art nur in bestimmten Fischarten entwickeln
> 
> MfG Frank


Das klingt gut, mein Teich ist ziemlich vergleichbar aufgebaut (Kies, reichlich Pflanzen (Tendenz steigend), etc.)

Bei ganz genauem Betrachten in einem Trinkglas hat das Wasser, verglichen mit Leitungswasser, einen minimalen grün-braunen Farbstich. 

Dann bin ich ganz guter Dinge, dass das mit den Muscheln evtl. etwas werden könnte. Sicherlich würde ich mir noch etwas mehr Plankton wünschen, aber vielleicht wird das mit der Zeit noch. Zooplankton kann man ja sogar kaufen. Vielleicht "impfe" ich den Teich mal damit. 

Mich wundert eben nur, dass ich eigentlich hauptsächlich (falls es zur Algenblüte kommt) Fadenalgen habe, aber nie das typisch grüne Wasser (wäre ja für die Muscheln ideal), mit dem viele Teichbesitzer so ihre Probleme haben. Bisher konnte ich nirgends eine zufriedenstellende Antwort finden, warum sich manchmal Faden- und manchmal nur die Schwebealgen durchsetzen. Hat da jemand eine Idee? 
Was ich schon mal in der Literatur gelesen habe ist, dass die Fadenalgen allgemein weniger Fressfeinde haben und Schwebealgen schnell durch z.B. das Zooplankton in Schach gehalten werden. Vielleicht ist bei mir einfach schon viel Zooplankton vorhanden.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Aug. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Totto, soviel ich weiß, ist unsere normale __ Teichmuschel mit dem __ Bitterling zufrieden .


Frei nach dem Motto, wie du mir so ich dir.


----------

